# $600 Haircut



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

HAHA, now thats funny.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

After about 5 min laughing on the floor I was able to pick myself up and hit the like button.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I looked up fugly today. No definition. Just that exact picture.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh my !!!!


----------

